# France: Annecy and Gorde bike rental?



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm spending a week in Annecy and a week in Gorde. I have a car but no bike or bike rack so probably need to rent near trails. I'm looking for high-end rentals rather than townie bikes. I'm interested everything from lift access to pump track to XC but having a tough time finding anything. 

Any help with specifics or even search terms I could use for bike rental or MTB park would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FracKture (Jul 14, 2015)

I hope this is still in time for your week in Annecy..

Location Velo Annecy demi journée - location VTT annecy

Closest park would be Accueil


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks*



FracKture said:


> I hope this is still in time for your week in Annecy..
> 
> Location Velo Annecy demi journée - location VTT annecy
> 
> Closest park would be Accueil


I did two guided "enduro" rides with VTT Annecy and both were just outstanding. I didn't get to the bike park. Thanks for responding man!!!


----------

